# looks like i have a vegan gold.



## Dirtydmc (Jul 31, 2011)

No to turkey, no to beef liver. Will try chicken hearts, and chicken liver next. He likes eggs, blueberrys, rasberrys. So far that's all we have tried. Oh, tried a day old rat pup yesterday. No interest. None.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahaha .. That's too cute!

He Will learn lol


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you mean vegetarian  he wouldn't be eating eggs if he was vegan. Though I have to ask... are the eggs free range? lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 31, 2011)

Um.... They look like eggs. Cooked. Lol!


----------



## mrcleansheet (Jul 31, 2011)

mine is the exact saaame !


----------



## chelvis (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you tried inscets. I have heard alot of young col tegus eating more inscets before taking on meat.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah. He ate one cricket.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 1, 2011)

my col. is about 7 months now, started with crickets, moved to pinkies, then fuzzies, now he is on turkey diet with my Extreme. He devoured blue berries today!


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2011)

You have to watch the egg thing. Colombians love eggs and will refuse all else. I had an adult come to me with and either had or developed an egg fetish. I ended up dipping his food in a bit of raw egg to entice him to eat other foods. Now he happikly eats all sorts of foods. But both of mione love their fruits, too.


----------



## reptileden (Aug 5, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> You have to watch the egg thing. Colombians love eggs and will refuse all else. I had an adult come to me with and either had or developed an egg fetish. I ended up dipping his food in a bit of raw egg to entice him to eat other foods. Now he happikly eats all sorts of foods. But both of mione love their fruits, too.



i have the exact same problem. my colombian tegu only eats eggs (raw or hard boiled) i tried dipping insects and pinkies on the egg but my tegu only licks the egg and ignored the goodies.


----------

